# GLS help please



## bumbleklutz (Mar 8, 2017)

I am not sure if I ruined my first ever batch of liquid soap.  I am using a variation of IrishLasses  GLS method. Found here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=428988 

I never saw flying bubbles, or a beer head like appearance.  All of a sudden the batter, which wasn't even really thickened at this point (Truth be told, I don't think it would have even held together with out separating.) turned into an opaque taffy like substance.  My concern is that Irishlasses paste was clear/ translucent, and this is definitely opaque.  Did I ruin this batch or should I just let it sit for awhile?  I have not zap tested yet, because I didn't think that it could possibly be saponified yet.  Any insight you all can give would be greatly appreciated. 

Here is my formula, and what I have done so far.

castor oil 60 g
coconut oil 180 g
olive oil pomace 180 g
HO sunflower oil 180 g
KOH 135 g
water 135 g
glycerin 405 g

I used soapee.com as my lye calculator, and calculated a 3% superfat.  KOH purity 90%.

Step one: measure oils and heat in crock pot until oils are clear.
Step two: measure water, glycerin and lye.
Step three: combine lye and water and stir until completely dissolved. 
Step four: add glycerin to lye water and stir to combine.
Step five: add lye to oils and whisk by hand.
Step six: Keep whisking 
Step seven: Get impatient after 15-20 minutes of hand whisking and stick blend the snot out of it.
Step eight: look for flying bubbles, or foamy beer head appearance.
Step nine: stick blend some more.
Step ten: Watch in amazement and slightly freak out as it turns to an opaque taffy-like substance.
Step eleven: cover it and let it sit while I write this post, hoping that I haven't ruined it because its not a clear/translucent paste like Irishlasses. 

Update: I just zap tested from 3 different areas in the pot, and there's no zap. It tastes like soap!  Here are a couple of pictures so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 8, 2017)

my last one took a few hours to become more like vaseline like, I had never seen flying bubbles in mine either,  not the first time which was like 3 years ago not the last time..... I mix my from time to time with spatula just turn it over, and check for zap.  last time it took like 4 hours not zap anymore


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 8, 2017)

Worry not- you did not ruin it.  For what it's worth- it's perfectly okay if you never see flying bubbles, or even a beer head for that matter. Some folks get them, some folks don't. The bottom line is that you now have paste, and that's all that matters. 

The color of the paste does not matter either. When I use the "Pharmacist Method" of dissolving my KOH in boiling glycerin, I always get amber, translucent paste. But when I dissolve my KOH in water before adding the glycerin to it, my paste ends up looking opaque and cream-colored just like yours. Here is a link to a post where I document the first time I ever dissolved my KOH in water instead of using the Pharmacists Method: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=452730&postcount=103 As you can see, things proceeded pretty much the same as what you experienced.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Mar 8, 2017)

It took me many, many batches to get flying bubbles.  And I don't get them every time.  Your paste looks just like my new paste.  I put the lid on it, and let it gel after that.

I stick blend the snot out of mine, also, BTW.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone! It's good to know its not ruined.

Since it didn't zap, I decided to go ahead and dilute it.  As soon as the paste started to melt into the water it started to take on that amber translucent color.  

I just finished stick blending the last few bits of paste into submission, and it's now opaque with a layer of foam on top just like Irish Lass said it would be in her tutorial.   So, I'm letting it sit over night to cool and clarify.  

I do have a few questions though:  I "think" I may have over diluted the soap since it seems kind of thin.  Does it thicken up after it cools?  If it doesn't thicken as much as I would like, I do have stearic acid that I could add to thicken it.  When adding stearic would I melt the stearic and reheat the soap before adding it?  How much stearic would I use as a starting point?

Again thank you to everyone for your help.  And a special thank you to Irish Lass for her informative tutorials.  I don't think I would have bothered to try liquid soap if you didn't make it so easily understood and user friendly.


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't think I ever got flying bubbles.  I cooked my paste and then let it set until it tested OK.  It still made great liquid soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 9, 2017)

Never seen flying bubbles (but I'd like to!) I've done variations on IL's olive-coconut-castor recipe that I know will make a clear dilution. My paste has varied in appearance from translucent to opaque. 

I've never done the all-glycerin version, but I would agree with IL that the more water (and less glycerin) in the recipe, the more likely the paste will be opaque. The pic shows, left to right, globs of paste with 2:1 ratio of glycerin:water, 1:2 glycerin water, and all water. More water => more opaque paste. But all three make a clear diluted soap.

FWIW, the paste can become more translucent with time if you don't dilute it all right away. It might take a few weeks or more if it's going to do that. But I've seen that happen too.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 9, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I've never done the all-KOH version, but I would agree with IL that the more water (and less glycerin) in the recipe, the more likely the paste will be opaque. The pic shows, left to right, globs of paste with 2:1 ratio of glycerin:water, 1:2 glycerin water, and all water. More water => more opaque paste. But all three make a clear diluted soap.




Hi, I think you mean all-Glycerin version, is that right? Haven't have my morning coffee, so if I'm wrong, please do ignore me. 
The picture is such a precise way to compare the paste color/ transparency. I'm gonna steal the idea.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 10, 2017)

"...you mean all-Glycerin version, is that right?..."

Duh, yes. Correction made. Thank you!


----------



## bumbleklutz (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, everything turned out great with the first batch of liquid soap.  

I diluted it.  It came out a little thin, but it was a beautiful clear amber color.  After it cooled to room temperature, it thickened up to the consistency of Dawn dishwashing liquid.  It's came out perfectly as I imagined it.   That rarely happens.  

I fragranced it with coconut lemongrass and an equal portion of polysorbate 20.  I had no cloudiness from the FO. Yea!  

It seems a little on the harsh side, but it lathers extremely well; so I intend to super fat it a 3% with camelina oil because I have it on hand.  However, that will have to wait until my polysorbate 80 arrives. :cry:  Hopefully that will help the harshness.

Overall, I'm calling this one a success.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 10, 2017)

Patience, grasshopper. I wouldn't add anything to it until it sequesters a full 2 weeks. For one thing, it may not feel as harsh then as it does now and you won't need to add the camelina. For another thing, it may separate, either a film on top or sediment on the bottom and it's just easier to correct then, if needed.

Well done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2017)

CeeMoor said:


> Patience, grasshopper. I wouldn't add anything to it until it sequesters a full 2 weeks. For one thing, it may not feel as harsh then as it does now and you won't need to add the camelina. For another thing, it may separate, either a film on top or sediment on the bottom and it's just easier to correct then, if needed.
> 
> Well done. Keep up the good work!




Why would they wait two weeks?  I've never had to wait when it's made its good to go. Please explain the thinking behind that statement.


----------

